# DK Halbinsel Juelsminde



## Quappenqualle (24. Februar 2004)

Hi Ihr,
dieses Jahr fahren wir in Familie nochmals ins schöne Nachbarland im Norden. Dabei gehts wieder aufs Festland (Jütland) und zwar in die Nähe von Juelsminde. Meine Frage nun, war schon ein Boardie dort in der Nähe? Wie siehts mit dem Angeln aus? Wo kann man ein Boot mieten? Wie weit ist's zum nächsten Kutterkäptn? Bitte alles rein hier zum Thema Halbinsel Juelsminde...


----------



## Quappenqualle (3. März 2004)

scheint ja nich so der anglerische Bringer zu sein die Halbinsel. Na ja, man soll die Hoffnung ja nicht aufgeben. Ich deshalb das Thema nochmal hochgeholt...


----------



## Blauortsand (3. März 2004)

War noch nie in der Region sieht aber doch vielversprechend aus!
Hab die hier beim googeln gefunden:

http://home1.inet.tele.dk/ordsmed/fsk-hkj.html
http://www.angling-eastjutland.dk/dk/frame-35.htm#
http://www.juelsminde-turist.dk/Tysk/deframe.htm


----------



## sledgedk (5. März 2004)

Moin erst mal,

ich fahre Ende März auch das erste Mal in diese Gegend.

Wie auch aus den von blauortsand angegebenen Adressen nachzulesenden Infos zu ersehen ist (super Adressen!), scheint es dort ganz gut auf Meerforelle zu gehen; aber auch das Brandungsangeln werde ich dort mal versuchen, was ja wohl auch nicht aussichtslos zu sein scheint.
Falls Jemand Adressen für Wattis in der Gegend hat bitte melden.

Mein Bericht folgt dann gegen Ostern.


----------



## Blauortsand (6. März 2004)

Wattis kannst Du beim hochfahren in Flensburg mitnehmen!
Für die Region weiß ich nichts!!
In Flensburg gibt es auch für am Wochende nenKöderautomaten und wenn man vorbestellt ist die Versorgung für die ersten Tage gesichert!!!


----------



## Trollvater (20. März 2004)

*Julsminde*

Hallo Boardis!!#6


----------



## Havoerred (20. März 2004)

Moin,
war mehrmals nördlich von Julesminde im Sommerhaus bei dänischen Freunden. 
Zwischen Soenderby Strand und Noergard Strand ist ein Bucht mit Leopardengrund. Habe hier schon einige Meerforellen gefangen. Häufiger kommen Regenbogner vor, die aus einer Zucht entwichen sind. Das Wasser ist nicht sehr tief. Auch Platte lassen sich hier fangen.
Außerdem schöne Stelle auf MeFo am Vejlefjord Nordseite bei Stenhoj mit schöner Steilküste mit nicht so vielen Anglern.

Gruß Havoerred


----------



## sledgedk (6. April 2004)

*AW: DK Halbinsel Juelsminde*

Moin,

nun war ich letzte Woche dort und kann euch aus eigener Erfahrung und nach Auskünften von drei einheimischen Anglern Folgendes berichten:
Die Mefo-Saison beginnt gerade (erst wenige und dafur recht groß und schwer, dann mehr, aber im Durchschnitt deutlich kleiner und wohl viele untermaßig. 
Mefo-Stellen: Juelsminde: Björnsknude an beiden Seiten gut und an der Spitze sehr gut (dort mit Hose hinausgehen; zeitweise aber gefährliche Strömung bei stärkerem Wind; letztes Jahr ist dort ein Angler angeblich ertrunken!); Juelsminde: Strandhuse: Am Parkplatz (dort ist ein Toilettenhaus) nach rechts oberhalb der Ostsee über der Rasen gehen bis zum letzten Niedergang an die Küste, dann ganz nach rechts: die letzte Bucht vor dem unübersehbaren großen Stein im Wasser ist zwar sehr flach, ich habe dort aber 2 Mefos in etwa 40 cm Wassertiefe gefangen (eine hatte 69 cm), die beide auffallend dick waren; eine Waage hatte ich leider nicht dabei. Und hinter dieser Bucht kann man es ebenfalls sehr gut versuchen, wobei bessere Stellen m. E. dort sind, wo das Wasser klar ist. Rosenvold-Aahuse im nördlichen Vejlefjord: links vom Hafen vom Parkplatz Richtung Osten oder hinter dem Campingplatz bevor es wieder von der Küste weggeht im Wald parken und von dort ans Wasser (Hose erforderlich). Diese Stellen sind zeitweilig insbesondere von Dänen stark frequentiert; also immer schön die Stellen wechseln, damit jeder mal drankommt; außerdem ist nun wirklich genug Platz zum ausweichen vohanden.
Außerdem gibts im Horsensfjord noch eine interessante Stelle (Hose): in Brund Richtung Küste abbiegen und stumpf weiterfahren bis ans Wasser. Dort soll man an wenigen Tagen im Jahr sehr viel fangen können; dort kommen einige Angler, versuchen es etwa 30 Minuten, und wenn sie dann noch keine Mefo haben hauen sie sofort wieder ab.
Die Brandungszeit (bitte denkt dran: höchstens 2 Ruten, das gehört sich in DK so!) beginnt etwa im Mai, wobei dort nicht viel Brandungsangeln betrieben wird. Fangen kann man wie gewöhnt überall über Sandgrund (Stellen: Juelsminde vom Hafen über Björnsknude bis hinter Strandhuse, und auch in Rosenvold links vom Parkplatz). Danke an Blauortsand für den netten Tip mit den Ködern, denn Wattis gibts in der Ecke wohl nur beim Sportgeschäft in Juelsminde zu kaufen (frühestens ab Ostern und auch nur recht geringe Stückzahlen; vorbestellen ist dann wohl sinnvoll). Ich habe es an drei Nachmittagen bis in den Abend hinein an verschiedenen Stellen ausprobiert, hatte jedoch, wie von den Einheimischen vorhergesagt wenig Erfolg (die Würmer mußten ja weg). Gefangen habe ich lediglich ungefähr 20 Briefmarken bis 20 cm, und diese auch nur vom Strand in Strandhuse. Dort habe ich meine sicher nicht perfekten Wurfkünste irgendwann nur noch in Weite anstatt in Zielrichtung oder bestimmte Entfernung konzentriert, was dann tatsächlich zum eingeschränkten Erfolg führte. Am alten Anleger in Juelsminde (ganz links im Hafen) habe ich es auch erfolglos versucht; dort ist es bestimmt 4 Meter tief. 
Obwohl ich mittlerweile viele Ecken in DK kenne, hat es meiner Familie und mir dort so gut gefallen, dass wir bestimmt wiederkommen (dann aber ab Mai bis Oktober). Als Tipp nicht nur für die nichtangelnden Mitfahrerinnen: Vejle ist eine wunderschöne Stadt zum bummeln, mit Kaffee oder Bier in der Sonne sitzen und überhaupt zum einfach mal ansehen.

Grüße an alle und in der Hoffnung auf weitere Tips/Hotspots/Wattiverkäufer für meinen nächsten Urlaub dort

Sledgedk


----------



## litti74 (7. April 2004)

*AW: DK Halbinsel Juelsminde*

Hallo,

ich fahre jetzt seit 3 Jahren mindestens einmal und wenn es die Finanzen zulassen auch öfter in den Raum Julsminde. Ich kann Dir sagen, das Du Deine Wahl nicht bereuen wirst.

Die Natur dort oben ist wunderschön, und Vejle ist auch richtig klasse (für Deine Frau). Angeln kann man zu allem Überfluss dort auch noch. Es gibt eine Menge über das Angeln dort zu berichten. Wenn Du willst, dann können wir ein kurzes Telefonat führen und ich kann Dir meine erfahrungen mitteilen


----------



## Quappenqualle (8. April 2004)

*AW: DK Halbinsel Juelsminde*

@ litti74: Vielen Dank für Deine PN, ich werd mich sicher mal melden. Evtl. sendest Du bitte noch Deine e-mail Adresse, dann können wir per e-mail kommunizieren... :q 

Ich fahre im Juli nach Sonderby Strand und am meisten interessiert mich, wo der nächste Kutter ablegt. Hab im K&K Heft mit den Kutteradressen nur ziemlich weit entfernte Orte gefunden (auf Fünen und dann erst wieder ab Grenaa..).
Und ein kleines Böötchen würd ich mir auch gern mal ausleihen...

So, nu aber genug, morgen früh gehts erstmal nach Norge!! #h  :a  :q  :q


----------



## wulfen (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: DK Halbinsel Juelsminde*

Ich fahre normalerweise einmal im Jahr dorthin. Allerdings Nebensaison, da Ferienhäuser dann sehr viel günstiger. 
Die Gegend ist sehr schön, wenn auch meist windig bis stürmisch.(Mag auch  an der Steilküste liegen)
Köder wie Wattwürmer gibt es im Shop direkt am Campingplatz/Hafen.
Natürlich auch Zubehör, allerdings recht teuer.
Dafür lohnt sich ein Tagesausflug nach Horsens, zum shoppen eh zu empfehlen.
Dort gibt es Angelzubehör in Hülle und Fülle (Und auch Getränkenachschub )
Hunde sind erlaubt, auch am Strand.
Wer nichts im Meer fängt, für den gibt es vor Ort einen Forellenteich. Recht hübsch, wer nichts fängt ist eigentlich selber schuld, allerdings kein Verkaufsstand, keine Toiletten (wenn ich mich nicht irre), aber halb so wild, da in wenigen Minuten vom Campingplatz oder Ferienhaus zu erreichen.
Fürs Meeresangeln natürlich Tageskarten erforderlich, gibts an der guten Tourismus Information, auch direkt am Hafen.
Ein kleiner, aber hübscher Ort.


----------

